# Tivo Stream downloaded videos sometimes don't play



## cynthetiq (Mar 13, 2004)

Does anyone else experience this? I'll download something and it says that it is finished downloading but when I go to play it it says it cannot play it. Any solutions besides redownloading? Or is there a way that I should be downloading it differently?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've only ever used the download feature a couple of times for testing, but it worked every time for me.

Dan


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

I have had that happen a lot. If you try to play it again it usually works. On my last flight I had 3-4 files that would not play, but after trying them a few times or rebooting the ipad, they all played.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I definitely have had that happen once in a while.

Also, if a program stops transferring(*) and then you restart it or it restarts itself automatically upon reconnection, you end up with SKIPS in the video (luckily, usually skips BACKWARDS, i.e. you see a second or so over again), though I also had the audio drop out a tiny bit a few times too.

(*) [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]$ requirement for the Stream & Premiere to BOTH be able to see Tivo.com AND each other at the same time.. So you can't transfer on a local/flaky network.


----------

